# Recent Herps



## froggyboy86 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Just thought I would post some pics of some recent herps I have seen over the past month from around New South Wales. 

Thick Tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus milli_) near Sydney




South-eastern Morethia Skink (_Morethia boulengeri_) near Narrandera


 

Southern Bell Frog (_Litoria raniformis_) near Narrandera


 

Sandpaper Frog (_Lechriodus fletcheri_) near Woodenbong.


 

Whirring Tree Frog (_Litoria revelata_) near Woodenbong. 


 

Stuttering Barred Frog (_Mixophyes balbus_) near Glen Innes. 


 

Red-eyed Tree Frog (Litoria chloris) near Grafton. 


 

Golden Crowned Snake (Cacophis squamulosus) from Sydney. 


 

Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) near Sydney. 


 

Aaron


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2009)

nice, do u go herping alot?


Will


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 16, 2009)

Your lucky to have such an array of beautiful frogs around you.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice pics Aaron,Bell frogs are amazing, one of my faves.


----------



## pythonz (Dec 16, 2009)

forgive me if im wrong but isnt the first gecko (thick tail) actualy an UNDERWOODISAURUS milli not nephrurus i knew they were related but didnt think they were the same


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 16, 2009)

pythonz said:


> forgive me if im wrong but isnt the first gecko (thick tail) actualy an UNDERWOODISAURUS milli not nephrurus i knew they were related but didnt think they were the same



I'm fairly certain they were previous called nephrurus milli, but 100% sure. Very nice pictures!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 

Will - I do go out herping often although I am having a break at the moment because of work commitments but I'll start again in mid January. 

pythonoz - Thanks for 'shouting' but from what I understand these geckos used to be in the genus Underwoodisaurus but have now been moved into Nephrurus.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice shots Aaron, beautiful shot of the balbus, I have heard it is very hard to capture the blue on there eyes. looks like you have done a fair bit of travelling, well done with all those finds!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

still Underwoodies to me :lol:, nice pics Aaron


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great photos, Aaron. You certainly find some amazing frogs and take excellent photos of these.

Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jan 2, 2010)

Recent rains in northern NSW prompted me to look for the only Cyclorana species I haven't seen in SE Australia, Cyclorana brevipes but I failed to find it in western Queensland. But I visited some old sites in northern NSW during the torrential downpour and got some new photos of some of my favourite species.

Dainty Green Tree Frog (_Litoria gracilenta_) near Tenterfield. 


 

Bleating Tree Frog (_Litoria dentata_) near Tenterfield.


 

Dubious Dtella (_Gehyra dubia_) from Inglewood in Queensland. Was a nice town apart from the old man threatening me whilst I took this shot. 


 

Aaron


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha iv been harassed by the police for "snooping around" dwellings with a torch too


----------



## ozzieimages (Jan 2, 2010)

Some awesome shots there Aaron, what camera gear do you use, love your work mate, please post some more..

Baz


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments,

Baz I use a Canon G7, great little camera especially for macro shots. I don't do any processing on my photos afterwards apart from the occasional crop so it does the job well. Most of my herping is done at night so it took me a lot of practice getting the lighting and camera settings right. 

Aaron


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow i love those pics, just wondering how big was that Dtella snout to vent roughly?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 2, 2010)

I came soooo close to buying a G7... they are really great pics... quality stuff.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jan 2, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Wow i love those pics, just wondering how big was that Dtella snout to vent roughly?


 
I think it was roughly about 7cm SVL, it was a decent sized gecko and well fed. There were some smaller geckos that had more markings that I now think were G. variegata. Annoyed I didn't get photos of them but I was getting abused by a drunk at the time and was quite flustered. 

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats were a six D cell mag light comes in a head of a head torch Aaron...


----------



## eipper (Jan 3, 2010)

They are Nephrurus Aaron, not Underwoodisaurus...good work on the Balbus....Let me know next time your up this way!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome photos and report, well done. I hope you gave the old guy threatening you a mouthful!!!


----------



## ozzieimages (Jan 3, 2010)

All your practice has paid off Aaron, they are some of the best photos I have seen on this site, I love that shot of the Dainty Green Tree frog. The G7 is an awesome camera, I know some pro wedding photographers who carry one as an emergancy back up camera shooting weddings..

Thanks for sharing and please post some more photos.

Baz


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Just some more photos from the past few weeks. Since I have been back from the NT I have been doing short trips around NSW looking for some species I haven't seen before in the wild. 

The highlight for me was the Northern Corroboree Frog (_Pseudophryne pengilleyi_). This has a restricted distribution which is under threat (clearly evident with the logging trucks roaring past as I photographed it). 





Swampland Cool-skink (_Pseudemoia rawlinsoni_)



 

Highlands Forest Skink (_Nannoscincus maccoyi_) 



 

Bibron's Brood Frog (_Pseudophryne bibroni_) 



 

Moritz's Leaf-tailed Gecko (_Saltuarius moritzi_) 



 


Aaron


----------

